# Jurisdictions with vs. without codes



## GREEN (Dec 23, 2010)

Does anyone have data on failures/safety statistics in jurisdictions without code enforcment vs. ones with enforcments


----------



## cda (Dec 23, 2010)

more then likely to hard to quantify, to many variables

I do know that from cities that do annual vs those that do not do annual fires and violations seem to be higher in the "do nots"

That is personal observation only though


----------



## peach (Dec 25, 2010)

always wondered how jusisdictions without adopted codes cite violations without being "arbitrary".. "the way we did it when I worked here or there"..


----------



## brudgers (Dec 26, 2010)

Around here, the jurisdictions without local codes will often say, "if the state fire marshal's office is ok with it, we're ok with it."


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a NIST or FPRF (I believe) study relating to fire safety inspection programs in the office and will link it when I get back in the office.  It may be helpful.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Dec 27, 2010)

All things being equal...

Jurisdictions without local codes are probably on the lower socio-economic scale. If they do not have local codes they probably do not have much for enforcement or data collection on loss/damage related to code. The NFIRS system is designed for fire departments to submit data on fires. However, it is a voluntary system with purse strings for departments getting federal grants. I have worked at the State level in regards to this kind of data and small communities were the least likely to submit data.

If the data was available it might change the course of discussions at code hearings.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 27, 2010)

Here is the report that is available at the FPRF:

http://www.nfpa.org/assets/files/PDF/Research/CCEReport.pdf

and...I agree with FBG


----------

